# SRM CPU and Powertap hub wirless



## andrewbell (Nov 14, 2008)

Is the new srm cpu and a ant+ wirless powertap hub compatible? will they talk to each other?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

andrewbell said:


> Is the new srm cpu and a ant+ wirless powertap hub compatible? will they talk to each other?


Nope.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

andrewbell said:


> Is the new srm cpu and a ant+ wirless powertap hub compatible? will they talk to each other?


I'm pretty sure the SRM head only receives SRM info ( according to everything I have read )
Competitivecyclist 's site has a breakdown of what heads work where


----------



## andrewbell (Nov 14, 2008)

if both the srm crank and the powertap data can be received by an ANT+ enabled device, why would the SRM CPU not pick up the powertap data, is it not also an ANT+ device?


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

The SRM head will only read SRM data. It may acknowledge the ANT transmission....but will not read it.
There are plenty of other heads out there


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

It's the power meter that transmits ANT+ as well as it's own signal, the latter being what the SRM powercontrol reads.

Hence you can use an ANT+ CPU with an SRM power meter, but not the SRM powercontrol with another power meter brand.


----------

